# Conformation of ND



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I am thinking about buying this doe. What are the pros and cons to her conformation?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hard to tell from the angle of this photo. She looks weak in her front pasturns, steep rump cant tell if the chine is weak or the angle of photo. I think it depends on what your goals are with her but more photos would be helpful even pasture shots.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Hard to tell from the angle of this photo. She looks weak in her front pasturns, steep rump cant tell if the chine is weak or the angle of photo. I think it depends on what your goals are with her but more photos would be helpful even pasture shots.


 Her topline doesn't look very good, steep rump. Like Logan said. We need better pics of her. Maybe an udder pic, from behind, her front end.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I will post more pics as soon as i get them. She is dry right now so no udder pics are available.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If she has been bred before, I wouldn't buy her without udder pics.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Apparently she was milking a quart a day before she dried up.
She didn't have good udder pics but she sent me some more pics.
She looks prettier in these pictures to me


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is her daughter:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't see the new photos of the doe.

I'm not impressed with her daughter though.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Even if she milks a quart a day, she could have tiny teats, bad udder shape, attatchments, etc. She is not impressive with her comformation and I don't like her daughter a whole lot either. I would pass.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Kylee, I don't know why you can't see her pictures that is weird. Thanks for the advice everyone. I am not being ignorant to your thoughts but I am going to go head and buy her, I mostly want her for the milk anyway, she is being bred to a good buck I think he won Senior reserve champion so we could probably show her kids. And she is only $150.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Her topline doesn't look very good, steep rump. Like Logan said. We need better pics of her. Maybe an udder pic, from behind, her front end.


I don't think her topline looks bad, just quite uphill.
She has a short steep rump, weak pasturns, and a short body.
She looks to have good depth(I can only see the first picture), good angulation in her hind legs, and straight front legs. She isn't very dairy, but her daughter looks to be an improvement over her.
If all you want is milk, and she has that, why not? :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well if milk is your main concern and she milks well, sounds like a good buy. :thumb:

You can show any registered goat. Keep in mind, because the buck has placed reserve ch in a class, doesn't necessarily mean he's good quality. Was that in a sanctioned AGS/ADGA show? How many were in the class? That all makes a difference.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is the link to a page about him. His name is CrookedCedar Farm SN Abraham


----------

